# New Plow Jeep for local dealer



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

New 2012 Jeep with light bar for warning light. Light bar purchased from Quadratech.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Light bar is the Warrior Safari Sport front light bar. Dealer cut off outer tabs and put a metal plate down so as to be able to use a magnet mount light.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

As you can see, the bar can be removed for Summer use and reattached for Winter. Local plow dealer bought the bar and fixed it up for the car dealer. Can very easilly put a fixed light on the bar.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I like the bar idea with pins. Quite the low-tech light though. A clear Sound Off Pinnacle would match better and have a lower profile.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

sh!t, I like it! tho my minds keeps telling me that jeep would tip the ass end off the ground! lmao


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The snow plow dealer wanted to put a leveling kit on the Jeep, but the dealer said no. I would have put a different light on it too, but that is the brand the snow plow dealer sells.


----------

